# ft pickens



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

what kind of rig should i use im at the point


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Try a 1 ounce egg sinker above a swivel, and about 20 inches of 15 lb Flourocarbon leader with a small hook and a live shrimp. Or a dead shrimp. That should get you off to a good start.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

what do you wanna catch?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If there is alot of current, use a heavier or pyramid weight instead.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with josh and jason...what are you fishing for and where at on pickens? theres a big difference between fishing around the ranger station, point, pier, or in the surf


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

I would fish from the point and I'm fishing red fish


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I have always used a Carolina Rig ,Weight depending on current Use Shrimp,Cut bait,pinfish,and you can also try using small wire 20lb or sofor the Sharks it helps you from having to Make a New Rig It won't help with the bigger Sharks, I also like a Out Going Tide I just seem to do Better Than A In coming,Some may say different This Is Just My 2 cents Hope it will help!!!


----------

